# BT Openzone wi-fi network closing to O2 customers



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)

This a big deal for anyone? Can't remember hearing anyone rave about these hotspots tbh...



> *From 1 July customers of O2 will no longer have access to BT Openzone wi-fi hotspots around the UK, when a four-year deal between the two firms ends.
> *
> In an email to customers, O2 says its own network of more than 8,000 wi-fi hotspots will still be available in various shops and restaurant chains.
> 
> BT Openzone has five million hotspots but O2 says that only 4,200 of them were ever shared with its customers.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2013)

As an o2 customer, I didn't know that I could have been using openzone.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 2, 2013)

It never fucking works anyway.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 2, 2013)

It works pretty well when you log in with a BT account name.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> As an o2 customer, I didn't know that I could have been using openzone.


 

Lol really?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes really.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 2, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It never fucking works anyway.


Same here, I never managed a connection via O2 - and even as a BT broadband customer I still find it difficult getting a decent BT wi-fi connection when out-and-about.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 2, 2013)

I registered for the free cloud at the pub near my work.  Since then have connected twice through advertised 'O2' wireless in pubs. But have had the same log in screen as the cloud. 

In these cases, won't the pubs network just revert to BT?


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2013)

I hate bt hotspots. They used to lock my browser in and stop me being able to access the Internet when I walked past them.

BT can fuck right off with their wifi bllcks. I just left O2 so don't care much about this news


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2013)

Supine said:


> I hate bt hotspots. They used to lock my browser in and stop me being able to access the Internet when I walked past them.


 
i had this with my home connection for year - lots of time swearing and not being able to get online


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2013)

I use BT Wi Fi a lot, find it very useful -


----------



## Sunray (Jun 2, 2013)

I noticed this but now I am a BT broadband customer I am supposed to get it free, not tried it out yet.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 3, 2013)

You have to sign up for it using your BT email address and password. It works for me and I use it a lot. I use it in my local pub even though they have their own WiFi because they are a bit chary about giving you their password and insist on them keying it in themselves and it doesn't automatically save it. Luckily BT Openzone comes to the rescue, le, admittedly with a less stong signal, but usable courtesy of some local source.

When I visit my mother in Devon I can hook up to the flat above hers that is a BT account. Viva BT! Strangely it is sheltered accommodation and one of the accounts that appears on a scan has a name that is a rude word to people of the age range who live there. I find it reassuring that whoever it is has that kind of rebellious spirit.


----------

